# Need help with Ovation Pre-amp



## Steve C (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey gang, my preamp seems euchred on the Ovation. Don't know where to turn for a drop-in replacement. Anyone able to point me in the right direction? The preamp is model OP48T.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

kijiji or fleabay would be my starting points.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Are you sure you have the correct model number? I think it's actually an OP4BT 

I know it's hard to even find an Ovation guitar in Canada. I looked for about 2 months, calling music stores all across Canada, including the "authorized" dealers and I ended up having to order the guitar I wanted from the USA. It was way cheaper even with taxes etc, but i would have bought it up here if I could have found it. 

On another note, I know a guy who tried to remove the epaulets from his Ovation guitar and he made a mistake. He has the number to call ovation in Canada and they were able to send him a new set of epaulets. I'll see if I can get a hold of him to grab the number from him. It's somewhere in Montreal is all I can remember. Since Ovation was sold the warehouse is up in the air and authorized distributors don;t even know what is going on with parts and guitars....

I did find the Ovation Idea opi1 pre-amp which I am pretty sure will fit your guitar, but it's almost 400 US. it has a few special features the lower end preamps don't have, like recording your songs and making mp3's from them....


----------



## Steve C (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey thanks knight, you are right about the model #.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Try this guy

http://lostartvintage.readyhosting.com/mainframe.asp


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

You could try here
http://www.ovationfanclub.com
You'll have to sign up, but they appear to be a helpful group.


----------

